# Apple cider vinegar and breastfeeding



## momtopea (May 7, 2007)

Prior to pregnancy and during my pregnancy, i drank apple cider vinegar on a daily basis to aid in digestion, help cut my sugar cravings and to aid in heartburn relief. Since DD was born i have not taken b/c not sure if it was ok to take while breastfeeding (change in breastmilk taste, ok to flush toxins like this while breastfeeding etc...). I have done a lot of online research and have come up with very little about taking vinegar while breastfeeding. Anyone know if I can continue taking or have any links that might give me some answers??


----------



## taralv (May 5, 2003)

When I had some problems with plugged ducts in the early weeks of dd's life, I came here and read some of the threads looking for suggestions. Someone suggested apple cider vinegar in order to prevent plugged ducts/mastitis. I did a search on google and found out that it can be used to prevent mastitis. I've been taking a tbsp daily with a little honey and some cold water. I use Bragg - organic apple cider vinegar. You should not have any problems, in fact it will probably be good for you. That's just my 2 cents.

Tara


----------

